# Help! Close contact Pessoa or Bates?



## Ripton (Jun 29, 2014)

I am looking at close contact saddles for jumping no higher than 3'. I am returning to riding after 10 years and am lost. I'm looking at Doversaddlery 'almost perfect' list. Pessoa is getting good reviews (except newer model leather quality) and Bates is getting lower reviews due to the cair? Not sure how that works. Any advice? I'm 46 and want more 'grip' and knee support because my balance is off. I'm actually using a circle Y western when I ride on my own- no jumping and an older beat up Passier when lessoning on flat and my little x-rails. I'd buy the Passier but I'm afraid it doesn't have a lot of life left- not well cared for and a little rickety looking. I have a 16.2 QH who is a hard fit. TB looking horse with a narrow girth area. **ALSO I am a 17.5" fit. I see a used Pessoa 18" that I like. Will 1/2" make a difference?


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

It's impossible to say what might work for you unless you give them a try. Saddle fit is more complicated than that. I've never bought a saddle from Dover. Do they have a good trial or return policy? If so, order one or both and give them a try. Send them back if they don't work out.

Personally, I like to take a wither tracing of the horse. Then visit local tack shops and use the wither tracings to help narrow down the selection. You can sit in the saddles in the store to narrow sown your selection based on what might fit you as well.


----------



## Ripton (Jun 29, 2014)

Than you!!


----------



## Ripton (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## grace1405 (Jun 30, 2014)

If you aren't going over 3 foot, I would recommend the thorowgood t8 as it is affordable and also a really nice jumping saddle. If you can afford the Pessoa though, they are beautiful saddles and much nicer then the bates
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Both the Bates and Pessoa pitched me forward. Bates don't fit a lot of horses well. They are a little too curved in the tree and tend to bridge. I also suggest the Thorowgood. Way better balance than either of the other brands and wool flocked. The only way it would not be good for you is if you need a very forward flap. The T8 is a bit straight. I make it work because the balance is the best I've found in my price range but it's all what's important to you.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dover has a "test-ride" program for near all of their saddles.
They are very picky about what they take as "trade-in" quality too as they stand behind them.

Call them and see what their saddle staff can offer or recommend. 
They take trade-ins all the time and know what is where and available at their retail stores too...they may have something and it not be online listed yet or at all.

There are other places that also do "test-ride" programs.
There use to be place called "Ricks Saddlery". _I don't know if they still exist. They were located in Pennsylvania and another state when I had dealings with them..._
Affordable Saddles and Tack ...they have a extensive list of saddles available.
{http://www.affordable-tack.com/courbette_saddlery_english_saddles_trial_ride.htm}
 Beval has a *great* test-ride program too... 
{http://www.beval.com/content/UsedSaddles.html}

I _*have*_ dealt with these businesses for various reasons_ listed above..._


I _*can't*_ vouch for all of the ones listed on the internet link... I just _*have not*_ dealt with them...
Here is a list of more test-ride programs..
https://www.google.com/search?q=english+saddle+test+ride+programs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

Happy Shopping.
:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The height she is jumping is considered hunter so a hunt saddle should be considered and not necessarily a cc.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

horselovinguy said:


> Dover has a "test-ride" program for near all of their saddles.
> They are very picky about what they take as "trade-in" quality too as they stand behind them.
> 
> Call them and see what their saddle staff can offer or recommend.
> ...


Rick's still exists. They have a huge selection and helpful staff. I really love the place! I bought Ursula's saddle from there last November. I'll be making a trip there soon for a safety vest and a new show helmet. I'm lucky enough to be within reasonable driving distance of their Pennsylvania location. 

http://www.saddlesource.com/


----------



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never used Bates saddles but I have used Pessoas. They are beautiful and terrific quality. They also make models that would be good for beginners or those who haven't rode in a while.


----------



## Srice914 (Jun 9, 2014)

pessoas are great and if you get ones hat aren't smooth leather more of the covered leather they hold you in amazingly! I personally dont like bates he older one were ice but i don't like the cair systems and i feel like they put you ore forward. bates even though they have changeable gullet on some don't seem o fit alot of horses!


----------

